# if i were deactivated by lyft couldn't i just sign up on a new phone?



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

if i were deactivated by lyft couldn't i just create a new account and sign up on a new phone?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Driver or pax?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> if i were deactivated by lyft couldn't i just create a new account and sign up on a new phone?


If you're a driver; Only if that phone comes with a new SS# and facial recognition changes.

If you're a rider; Only with a new name, new email/phone # and matching bank card info.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Absolutely.... do it... report back


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

Driver: I have no idea, but think of all the stuff uber/lyft has on drivers.

Name, address, car license plate, etc.

I would expect it to be 99% harder than if you was a passenger trying to get back on the uber /lyft network.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If you're a driver; Only if that phone comes with a new SS# and facial recognition changes.
> 
> If you're a rider; Only with a new name, new email/phone # and matching bank card info.


wouldn't a new ss# link back to the original?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pax: easy
Driver: less easy...although in early days, some people supposedly got away with changing one symbol of their DL #


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> if i were deactivated by lyft couldn't i just create a new account and sign up on a new phone?


Yeah my cousin Pookie did that, he was driving for Lyft and shot someone. When he got out of jail he got a new phone and signed up again to drive. No questions asked.


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> wouldn't a new ss# link back to the original?


If pawtism can see that was sarcasm, I think you might need some help.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Yeah my cousin Pookie did that, he was driving for Lyft and shot someone. When he got out of jail he got a new phone and signed up again to drive. No questions asked.


You got "my cousin Pookie" from the movie Hancock, huh? Loved that movie.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Long as you have the same license plate, DL and Sosh then it won't work.


----------



## LUberUpLyft (Sep 5, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> wouldn't a new ss# link back to the original?


Yes but only the government and creditors can see that. Scum****s like Uber/Lyft don't have the authority.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Yeah my cousin Pookie did that, he was driving for Lyft and shot someone. When he got out of jail he got a new phone and signed up again to drive. No questions asked.


Lmao crazy shit on here always hilarious to read


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

MelaninFellow said:


> If pawtism can see that was sarcasm, I think you might need some help.


LOL! Responding to this only because I can't hit "like" more than once.

It's so funny because it's so true. 

For those who don't know, I'm Autistic (Asperger's Syndrome, think Sheldon Cooper but not quite that stiff hehe), and I miss sarcasm constantly. So if even I spotted that as sarcasm, anyone should have.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> if i were deactivated by lyft couldn't i just create a new account and sign up on a new phone?


Something tells me they are going to be begging you to come back. They cannot afford to keep losing dedicated drivers. I'm not joking around either. Unless you had a rap sheet a mile long with complaints and/or dangerous driving etc. ...they cannot afford to lose you, you are an asset.

Many are going to say I'm crazy but you are going to see the tide change. Not every person who has a car wants to do Ride'share and of those who do they don't want to rideshare as a primary job, they work only sometimes, and they don't last long. 6 months max for most drivers and after 3 months they cross the first learning curve barrier.

Something interesting to note though is that newer drivers are passing through multiple learning barriers at a much faster pace because of the information on forums. Ride'share companies will hit a wall in recruiting new drivers and there will be a short squeeze in supply. Surge will be the new free market pricing because supply and demand will drive itself and drivers will be the dictators of the prices they drive at. The ecosystem will have to change because people are left without a ride when they don't have an option to bid above minimum fare for a closer driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> if i were deactivated by lyft couldn't i just create a new account and sign up on a new phone?


Tell Lyft the person who got deactivated was an impostor who stole your identity & phone.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Tell Lyft the person who got deactivated was an impostor who stole your identity & phone.


good idea but what do you say if they ask how you went about finding out or if they ask for proof?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> good idea but what do you say if they ask how you went about finding out or if they ask for proof?


False police report?....
Nobody ever gets caught doing this just to do a semi profitable job


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> False police report?....
> Nobody ever gets caught doing this just to do a semi profitable job


wouldn't they ask for a reference number?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Yeah my cousin Pookie did that, he was driving for Lyft and shot someone. When he got out of jail he got a new phone and signed up again to drive. No questions asked.


Pookie...HA! Harold and Kumar


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> False police report?....
> Nobody ever gets caught doing this just to do a semi profitable job





Uber's Guber said:


> Tell Lyft the person who got deactivated was an impostor who stole your identity & phone.


How do I explain or prove that the profile was an impostor?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> How do I explain or prove that the profile was an impostor?


Police report....


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Police report....


If i show up to the lyft hub they are going to ask how the police found out about my identity being stolen. Also how do I explain how I found out about the theft as well?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wouldn't surprise me if you changed one letter or number on all documents somehow you get signed up lol


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bump


----------

